# Seiko Skx009k2 As A Beater



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi All,

- Great Forum BTW-

My first post, so be gentle!!!

I Have come to the conclusion over the years that I must be very hard on watches

as I wear them, as most just break or the straps just fall apart.

My wife bought me a Titianium Citizen Ecodrive for my birthday last year and

that has just died, But it was supposed to have a Ti case and a Sapphire Crystal but I

found that it scratched & marked very easily.

Whilst browing at ads in the 'bay I came across a buy it now for a Seiko SKX009

and having been a fan of Seiko 5s in the late 80s I Bought it.

Three days later the watch turns up - No warranty (Grey Import Obviously)

But hey Can't have everything!

I am well impressed with the watch, but am worried about a number of things:

If the watch goes wrong - where can i get it fixed?

How well does this watch stand up to every day abuse

(I have already noticed that the small gap between the underside of the bezel & the

Top of the crystal is a dirt/dust haven).

How scratch resistant is Hardlex? IE: if I can mutilate a Citizen Sapphire Crystal

by using it as an everday beater , what's this Seiko going to be like in 2 months time?

Can I get a spare Jubilee bracelet for this watch as I just Know this will get

Hundreds of "Desk Diver" marks on it.

Guess I am asking if this Seiko is up to the punishment of

everyday wear & tear whilst still looking pretty good

Or do I buy another beater and keep the Seiko as

a looker - it certainly is at the moment.









Cheers,

Grahamr


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Graham...









The Seiko is a great watch, any competent watchmaker/mender will be able to look after your watch, the 7s26 movement is very robust and is Seiko entry level auto and is found in loads of their wtches, ie the Seiko 5...

Ti will scratch easily, it isnt very tough in that respect, it is very strong and light and hypo-allergenic...

The sapphire crystal shouldnt have scrached that easily though, Im afraid that Seikos 'Hardlex' is no where near as hard as Sapphire in my experience...

Im my opinion it is a great everyday watch, the movement will keep going for ages, the glass can be replaced easily, the bezel inserts are available cheaply and cases can be refinished cheaply, Jubilee bracelets come up for sale every now and again, keep an eye on the sales forum  They can be bought elsewhere on the net too, but be carefull, there are cheap copies on sale out there......


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Welcome Graham...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply jasonm,

Seems like I made a good choice then









One last Question: Do Seiko still Manufacture the 009 as when i go to the seiko database (First 2 Digits of SN are 71)

It dates the watch to Jan 1997 is this correct?

Many thanks

 grahamr


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, its a current model...









I dont know when it came out though...


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Yep, its a current model...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once Again jasonm,

Thanks,

grahamr


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome mate


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> Welcome mate


A quick point of note on this particular 009 is that it is turning out to be quite accurate out of the box for a 7S26 +14 seconds in 4 days, Not Bad!!

I have a Newly imported Seiko SNZE17K1 (7S36B)100m Sports full lumibrite that is running +15 per day









And the birthday present from the wife for this year - a Tissot Ballade III Auto (ETA 2824-2 25J) Running at +55 secs a day 









Which lasted about a week & has sat in the very nice box ever since - to keep it nice and safe (least that's what i told the wife so as

to not hurt her feelings!! :*****: Bloody thing's useless!!!

Cheers,

grahamr


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Great watch, I think you'll find that almost every forum-er here has one or would have had one at some point in time.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to









Seiko are well made and a good price point. As everyone has said already, a good local independent watchmaker would be able to service and repair your Seiko's. Don't got to the high street chains, because they will charge like wounded rhino.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

grahamr said:


> How scratch resistant is Hardlex? IE: if I can mutilate a Citizen Sapphire Crystal
> 
> by using it as an everday beater , what's this Seiko going to be like in 2 months time?


Welcome to the forum Graham.

Your seiko crystal will get scratched. Hardlex is not as hard as genuine sapphire, I have a seiko mil stlye with hardlex that I used as a beater, it got scratched up quite quickly really, nothing deep but plenty of light scratches. A custom diver I had with a mineral glass also scratched quite badly so I changed the mineral to a sapphire and it is totaly scratch free.

Are you sure the citizen was sapphire? I thought they used their own version of hardlex. Unless you work with diamonds I can't see how you'd scratch a genuine sapphire crystal.

I think it is possible to get sapphire crystals as an aftermarket fit for the seikos.


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Interested in your comment re no warranty. I just bought a couple of Seiko's from Far East and they came without warranty card so I got in touch and the guy sent them to me. Interestingly he has stamped it but hasn't filled in the watch details or the date so, as I see it, this is a useful little document to hold.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

pg tips said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > How scratch resistant is Hardlex? IE: if I can mutilate a Citizen Sapphire Crystal
> ...


Hi, pg tips Thanks for the reply, Yep I am sure the Citizen was sapphire, it had Titanium Case & Sapphire crystal stamped on the back,

I Know this 'cos it was the last thing I saw as it slipped into the bin!!









I work for a Large DIY chain and as such come into frequent contact with steel racking beams.

I would love to get hold of an aftermarket Sappire Crystal for it, -looks like I am gonna need it!









Cheers,

grahamr


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Bri said:


> Interested in your comment re no warranty. I just bought a couple of Seiko's from Far East and they came without warranty card so I got in touch and the guy sent them to me. Interestingly he has stamped it but hasn't filled in the watch details or the date so, as I see it, this is a useful little document to hold.


 Hi, Bri

The 009 came with no docs at all, Contacted seller & he told me that they are supplied to him like that as, grey imports (Parallel Imports)

infringe on Seiko Copyright.

I imported a really nice dressy Seiko 5 - SNZC77K1 -7S36A from an Authorized dealer in bancok & It came with all docs

I needed regulated , so I took it down to the Authorized Dealer -He took one look at it and duly announced that it is not a UK model

and as such can't and wont touch it under warranty!!

So it seems that If you have a warranty for a current UK spec + UK retailer available Seiko you are OK for a warranty claim.

If you have anything else- even with the warranty card validated, you will be very lucky to get Seiko to fix it for free.










Cheers,

grahamr


----------

